# single seed centre



## budculese (Jan 21, 2011)

i just wanted to plug these guys , cheap and speedy delivery , very nice selection


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 21, 2011)

Good to know.  How much did you pay for shipping?


----------



## budculese (Jan 22, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Good to know. How much did you pay for shipping?


around $9


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah I have used them before as well.....best part about them is they do single  seeds and you can mix and match gentics. Nice if you want to try out a strain but not commit to a ten pack.


----------



## 3 fingerlid (Jan 22, 2011)

I can vouch for their great customer service.


----------



## LassChance (Jan 23, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> i just wanted to plug these guys , cheap and speedy delivery , very nice selection


 
Did they all sprout?  Are the genetics from breeders?

Lass


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

LassChance said:
			
		

> Did they all sprout?  Are the genetics from breeders?
> 
> Lass




They carry many breeders gear....like 56 or so....check them out...

worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/regular-marijuana-seeds


----------



## budculese (Jan 25, 2011)

LassChance said:
			
		

> Did they all sprout? Are the genetics from breeders?
> 
> Lass


i'll let you know if they sprout , i'm in the process of planing my 1st multi strain grow , they are in the fridge right now .


----------



## budculese (Feb 2, 2011)

i planted the ll diavlo and fruity chronic juice and the sprouted in 5 days


----------



## frankcos (Feb 5, 2011)

I am waiting on some seeds from them now. This is the third time I have ordered from them. The first time I had a problem and they gave me a coupon code equal to the seeds value.No problems the second time.I hope all goes well this time around. How did you germ your beans?


----------



## Happy Hooker (Feb 22, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> I am waiting on some seeds from them now. This is the third time I have ordered from them. The first time I had a problem and they gave me a coupon code equal to the seeds value.No problems the second time.I hope all goes well this time around. How did you germ your beans?




I had trouble the first time ordering and it has been a month waiting for my second order . I am thinking I am going to be out more $ by dealing with these ppl. I am starting to rate them as poor to piss poor .


----------



## Happy Hooker (Mar 3, 2011)

Still waiting .... ah  fools and there money soon part .


----------



## Happy Hooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> Still waiting .... ah  fools and there money soon part .



:ciao::ciao:


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats who i used and had no probs


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2011)

I am waiting on my first order from them, but it hasn't been very long yet. I have only heard good till HH spoke up. Hm, we will see.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Mar 14, 2011)

I wished I could say the same I know of 3-4 more people that has not received there orders yet and they ordered b4 I did.They were offered there money back I wanted my order if it weren't for friends this would of put me in a hard position. It isn't the money so much it is the position it left me in  time to plant and nothing to plant .


----------



## Yellowjacket (Mar 15, 2011)

Bagseed better than no seed, but with friends there should be a few seeds.

YJ


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

That is a real drag Happy. I hope you get it worked out. That really is a problem. Sorry.


----------



## weds10 (Mar 27, 2011)

how do i get bag seed


----------



## Happy Hooker (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally got my money back .


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a few going but not getting my seeds has put me behind big time. Hopefully this time I have learned my lesson.


----------

